# New kid, slightly raspy breathing



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

We are not new to goat kids but I am a little unsure about this new kids breathing. He was born 2 days ago. He is a Nigerian dwarf buckling weighing 4 lbs now, gained since birth. He was the first to be born of 2 and was delivered without any problems in his sack. We cleaned out his mouth and nose and mom did the rest. He is nursing great, acting great, lots of energy. He is breathing a bit different from his brother and I want to be sure we don't have anything to worry about. It is not sounding like its in his lungs, I listened to his chest but more like its in his throat or rear of his nose. It just sounds a little raspy off and on. Usually when he is at rest. I took his temp and it was normal. No other signs of anything being wrong but being its different from his brother I want to verify with you all that we can probably just watch him? If it was all the time constantly then I might be more worried but this is just when you pick him up and he gets comfy and starts to rest. Maybe a baby goat snore? His mom was given her CD&T, selenium, copper and all that just before he was born so he should be good with all that. He is a sweetheart.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

I would just watch him it doesn't sound like anything serious...HE IS REALLY CUTE!! lol But even with cleaning out his nose and everything and mama doing it too, there can still be some mucus that could be in his throat or lungs but is generally nothing to be concerned about. If his temp in normal most likely he is fine...just watch him make sure he isn't lethargic and is running around with the other babies.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes I agree. Golly he is just too cute for words!!


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

that's what I though but was obsessing! Lol. He is super cute!! I wish I could keep this little guy but my buck pen runneth over! Thanks for the help! Happy kidding!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Haha no problem!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## luvmywaggintails (Nov 18, 2013)

Love his little 'bracelet' :wink:


----------

